# Brisket Cook



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I did an overnight brisket cook last night on my Akorn. Had all the kids and grands over for lunch to eat it today. I used my Montreal Seasoning/Espresso concoction as a wet rub.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Looks FANTASTIC


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

Geez Pay, there goes my waistline again. Looking good!


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Man...this is a brand new phone and i just licked it.


----------

